# Fish struggling to swim against current?



## Becki_87 (Sep 25, 2010)

Heya,

One of my zebra danios has recently started swimming against the current of the filter, and seems to be struggling a bit. Or at least I think she's struggling. She sort of stays directly in the current and tries to swim towards the filter, but can't quite make it there.

I've had the same filter since setting up my tank (its a 20 gallon tank).
The zebras danios have been there since for since October, and I have only recently noticed this behaviour. The other fish seem unaffected.

The current doesn't really affect all of my tank, just the top part - like, there are plenty of places to hide, and she could swim somewhere that wasn't affected by the current... So I'm not sure why she's staying there. 

Water parameters are fine, and none of the fish are exhibiting any signs of illness as far as I can tell. 

Is this something i should be worried about?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I wouldn't be, some fish just like to swim in a current. If she was being pushed around the tank by the current not really swimming then I'd say there was an issue. Keep an eye on her, most likely she just likes it.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

as mentioned above if she is swimming in it, its fine, but if she is getting pushed around by the water then its something to worry about. Some fish like the feel of it. In the wild there is a current that the fish swim in, so its a natural act. My guppies, like to swim in the bubbles from my "volcano"


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Also I've noticed my Rainbow Fish (tank1) and the African Cichlids (tank2) tend to hang out in from of the current when I get close to the tank cause that's the way the food floats.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Pavlov's fish!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A few of my Guppies do the same thing.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Danios come from Eastern India, and I know that they come from fast flowing rivers, so it maybe instinctive to swim against the current I mean it's what they would do in their natural habitat. Just thought ponder on it and do some research on Danios


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah my longfinned blue danios like to gather and play around the outlet of my filter too  I'd say it's normal; it's just something they like to do


----------

